
How Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, Restricted Advertising for Trump’s Campaign - eplanit
https://medium.com/@garycoby/twitter-restricts-trump-eb7e48ccf5ff#.wkh03tvg4
======
arama471
It's interesting to see his perspective on it, but I can see how Twitter might
want to disallow it for both candidates. It's one thing to help something
trend like you would an ad, but you don't see the kind of negative
advertisements for companies that you do for candidates.

Honestly I'm most surprised by HRC's campaign not asking to use emojis in
their hashtags - that seems exactly like something her campaign would have
done.

